# Captain "JACK" Sparrow Criticism welcomed!!!



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

This is my boy Jack. He is *UKC CH*

I have also shown him ADBA, he is pointed towards his CH.

Criticism welcomed.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to Gopitbull..

That is a great looking guy you have there!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site..Nice looking dog u have there..


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks damn good to me what's his ped? seems like I've seen him somewhere.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

seen the post on game dog. nice looking dog


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

First off, welcome to the forum!  It is always nice to see new faces, secondly, let me just tell you that your "Jack" is absolutely amazing looking!!! I, personally, have never been geared towards black dogs, but my oh my, he has definitely changed my mind!!! Everything about him is perfect. His eyes are piercing, the crop suits him down to the "T", his markings are just right on and perfect, and his body and stance is just phenominal!! I would have to say great work, you have a really nice looking boy there.  And I bet he also has the personality of a champ!


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Nice Looking Dog for sure


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

Dude welcome! just like i said in the other board, Nice Dog!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey man welcome to you and Jack! I gotta agree about the crop it looks sweet on him. Looks like you two have been doing a lot of work! Keep it up!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

how can you criticize that?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> how can you criticize that?


I can. He looks too pretty. :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww he looks like Lil mom! lol.. Hes a great looking boy ( I am fond of black hehehe). 
Welcome to GP!


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

GOOD LOOKING DOG !!! Well balanced and well muscled. Love the shiny coat - always a sigh of a healthy dog


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Great loking dog!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful dog! Welcome to Gopitbull!


----------



## BIG_N8 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice looking fella you got there. I think he looks Great!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow he sure is breath taking! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's one of the better looking dog's ive seen ever,wow!
I'm partial too black,simply amazing looking boy!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

cane76 said:


> That's one of the better looking dog's ive seen ever,wow!
> I'm partial too black,simply amazing looking boy!


That says alot coming from Cane76


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

hES LOOKING GOOD, HEY ITS ME hENRY, Roberts homie w/ noche...
havent seen ya in a bit


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice looking dog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

This dog was at the woodland adba fun show?
I live in woodland but didn't go for personal reasons,i know there were a lot of bully bred dogs there,how did your dog do,i hope well?


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

cane76 said:


> This dog was at the woodland adba fun show?
> I live in woodland but didn't go for personal reasons,i know there were a lot of bully bred dogs there,how did your dog do,i hope well?


Yes in fact Captain Jack Sparrow has made some apperances in the ADBA Ring. WE attended Woodland ADBA fun show, He place first in his class, he got BEST MALE and A Female took best in Show, very nice female!!

figured we go out and support the club.

What up Henry!!! Of course I remember YOU!! How can I forget,

How are you doing?


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> hES LOOKING GOOD, HEY ITS ME hENRY, Roberts homie w/ noche...
> havent seen ya in a bit


Yes it's been a while, I have been laying low.

How are you doing?


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice looking dog. I really like him. NOW, THERE IS A DOG THAT COULD FINISH IN ALL 3 REGISTRIES. If I had to pick him apart, I would say he is a little heavy in the front. Hard to tell in pics though. Wonderful looking dog you got there!


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> Very nice looking dog. I really like him. NOW, THERE IS A DOG THAT COULD FINISH IN ALL 3 REGISTRIES. If I had to pick him apart, I would say he is a little heavy in the front. Hard to tell in pics though. Wonderful looking dog you got there!


Thank you Mr. Howard. I've always admired your hard work and dedication to the breed.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW very nice looking boy there. welcome to our home!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting pics.

Mr. Sparrow has a nice coat, and a bad ass build.

Seeing your pit makes me remember how much dedication I need to put into my own dog to get him in pristine condition.

Thanks for posting ! :clap:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good looking dog.


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

We will be at the Claremont, CA show this coming weekend.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

A very nice looking dog but unfortunately I hate cropped ears. :doggy:


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> A very nice looking dog but unfortunately I hate cropped ears. :doggy:


Thanks!!!

Can't make everyone happy


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

haha i think its silly to discount a dog because of their preference in ears. i can see where you might find a fault or two, but the ears are strictly preference. I myself love the look of a crop on a well rounded face, but i would still think your dog is a looker even with a natural set of ears. i think he's picture perfect


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

wow!!! awesome dog


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely a good looking boy.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome, he's very pretty.


----------



## diager (Nov 29, 2010)

wow i love the color....he looks like mahh little boi...wow


----------

